
The Story of the HTML5 Shiv « Paul Irish - cosgroveb
http://paulirish.com/2011/the-history-of-the-html5-shiv/
======
j79
Could anyone explain what the difference is between a shim and a shiv?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
It's really a shim; I suppose they may have called it a shiv (prison slang for
"improvised knife") to be able to talk about putting a shiv into IE...

------
bonsaitree
Nice book plug. I'm reminded of the old CSS Box Model hack for earlier
versions of IE.

For those not already familiar, Paul is the maintainer of HTML5 Boilerplate:
<http://html5boilerplate.com/>

------
geuis
Not directly related, but play around with Paul's site. Lots of little hidden
goodies there.

